# Nobilis game starting in Northern Virginia



## Vaxalon (Apr 3, 2003)

With the breakup of my DnD game, I have decided to try Nobilis next.

I'm presently planning on running the game on sunday afternoons, but that's not final yet.  The location will likely be my house in Manassas, but that too isn't final.

Send me an email if you might be interested.

The Guardians of Order Nobilis page


----------

